# REMOVING TAR SPOTS



## CHRISTT (Mar 20, 2010)

WHAT IS THE BEST WAY OF GETTING TAR SPOTS OFF PAINTWORK .


----------



## WalshyTTS (Apr 25, 2009)

clay bar see the stickie at the top


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

TARDIS or Autogylm bug and tar remover.


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Pressing caps lock will stop everyone thinking you're a bell end but a clay bar will sort your tar spots out.

Welcome to the forum by the way, Chris.


----------



## CHRISTT (Mar 20, 2010)

Sorry for the caps lock on.New to all this.Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

badyaker said:


> Pressing caps lock will stop everyone thinking you're a bell end but a clay bar will sort your tar spots out.
> 
> Welcome to the forum by the way, Chris.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Meguiars clay bar kit will do it and is readily available from Halfrauds.

Charlie


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Angle grinder and a rasp, then a bit of polish, job done, got mine off !!!


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

Autoglym intensive tar remover destroys tar quickly. Or a bit of petrol :roll:


----------



## heathstimpson (Feb 15, 2010)

With all these bodged road repairs I have personally been having loads of issues with tar spots of late. :?


----------



## ritzieie (Mar 24, 2010)

i use petrol on a soft cloth works every time  ritzieie


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Have you seen what petrol does to paint?


----------



## Dino (Oct 31, 2009)

Best way l have ever found of getting rid of tar spots is to spray a bit of WD40 onto it then wipe off with a cloth. Jobs a gooden. It's not as harmful as petrol. Works well for flies as well....the little buggars are starting to come out now, so l'm now armed and ready with me WD40!!!!! :twisted:

Have fun!!!!!


----------



## foster2108 (Oct 22, 2004)

Tardis for me. I use this first rather than going straight to clay to save the clay getting overly mucky.


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

AG Tar Remove with a spray head fitted, left to dwell for a few mins then wiped off with a MF, followed by a good clay session. All this is available in Halfords as well


----------



## Rustytt (Mar 24, 2009)

Eucalyptus oil is excellent for removing tar spots.


----------



## silverbadger (Apr 5, 2009)

Panel Wipe...


----------



## bobbobb (Dec 24, 2008)

degreaser


----------

